# Kaatskill Mountain Club



## CabinGirl (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi.

I can't find a review on Kaatskill Mountain Club. Has anyone been there recently? What's it like in the Summer? 

Thanks.


----------



## suenmike32 (Jul 15, 2007)

The Kaatskill Mountain Club is a lovely and relatively new spot. It is located at the base of Hunter Mountain and the amenities are outstanding. 
Hunter enjoys very nice weather during the summer, however, as anywhere...it can be hit or miss regarding rain. I toured a unit last year and was very impressed. Unfortunately, I have no interest in buying as it is only 45 miles away and we spend much of our winter in Florida. I am actually going there today for a testimonial celebrating the owner's 60+ years of marriage. 
Hunter Mountain itself has many activities during the summer months. They several festivals to include Greman, Scotish, American Indian, beer tasting and others.  Google Hunter Mountain, their website will give you a schedule of events and activities. 
Mike


----------



## bccash63 (Feb 12, 2009)

Still no review--I have a unit on hold for July 2010--any tuggers stayed here yet?  thanx, Dawn


----------



## rjc1976 (Feb 12, 2009)

July is a nice time of year to go.  I know the area well, as well as the Kaatskill Mtn Club.  Tell me what you want to know, and I'll try and help you out.  Let me know what you are looking for in the area, etc.  Are you doing with a family?  Couple?  What kind of activities do you like?

As far as the KMC, the hotel is pretty nice overall.  There is a pool, as well as two hot tubs.  Overall, I'd rate the property as 3.5 star in my book.  The place is well kept, but I find the beds and sofas could be better, though they are not horrible.  The overall decor is pretty nice, and the staff is generally friendly and helpful.  There are a lot of outdoor activities in the area that time of year like hiking, horseback riding, ATV riding, golf, etc.  There are a bunch of restaurants that are good in both nearby Windham and Tannersville.  Overall I think it's a very nice place to stay if you like the outdoors/mountains.


----------



## sullco (Feb 13, 2009)

I have seen reviews on Trip Advisor.  Hunter in summer is lovely--as is all of New York State and the whole Northeast for that matter.  I have seen reviews where renters complain about limited activities in the area, but otherwise the units are decent.  There is a little pool and lots of outdoor activities for daytime.

Depending on your taste for driving, Cooperstown is an easy day trip, as is the Capital Region (Albany, Saratoga, etc.).  If you are a fan of high end antiques in interesting historic river towns, Hudson, NY is another easy day trip.

Windham Mountain nearby offers other activities as well.

You could do worse!


----------



## bccash63 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cooperstown is one of the reasons I am considering the resort.  My DH and DS have always wanted to go there--looks like its about 60 miles away.  Dawn


----------



## sullco (Feb 14, 2009)

You have a Designated Hitter (DH)?????  That settles it.  You have to go to Cooperstown.


----------



## bccash63 (Feb 14, 2009)

:hysterical: :rofl:


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 14, 2009)

Kaatskill Mountain Club Reviews - from TripAdvisor.com


Richard


----------



## javabean (Feb 16, 2009)

Suggestion for Father's Day. Family membership at the Hall of Fame. It's not very expensive, you get admission and a hat, and the magazine they send monthly?/quarterly? is interesting. When we go, I walk the town for an hour or so and meet up with DH, who has maybe made it half way through the Hall of Fame Museum. Nice place.


----------



## liborn2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://greenetourism.com/event/2009/07/01/month/all/all/1

Here is another website to look for events during you July visit..
If Cooperstown is the main reason for your visit to NY State..90 minutes or so will get you there..very scenic country roads to Cooperstown NY. If you like to see everything in the museum, you might wish to stay over one night to fully enjoy the town, but plan in advance since summer is a popular time as well.
Locally in the Hunter town area..you have peace and nature to enjoy..hiking, golf, lakes, horseback riding, Athens has their annual fair as well, always an enjoyment.  In Catskill about 20 minutes away..you can take a boat ride on the Hudson River  http://www.hudsonrivercruises.com/
and here is another web link for summer suggestions:
http://summer.windhammountain.com/about/attractions/
If you have any questions, please let me know since I have a second home in the area (Windham) for over 20 years...just 12 miles from Hunter. 
Most places will be a drive..like Howe Caves, or the Water Park, Zoom Flume..but the area is rich in arts too.


----------

